# clubs



## Louisg (Aug 18, 2012)

im planning to get into the salt water scene and was wondering if anyone in the Aurora, CO area knew of a club to help get some hands on and in person information?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Marine Aquarium Society Of Colorado.


----------



## Louisg (Aug 18, 2012)

what store in the area would you recommend?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

That would be something to discuss with the guys in the club. They would be a better judge of that.


----------

